# Please help. Questions on DNP?



## Ripped (Oct 25, 2019)

DNP causes way too many free Radicals which is what I'm worried about. I'm also worried about other many side effects. Can you guys please answer these questions if you have the time. Thank you 

Will DNP have any effect me if I have sculptra or hyaluronic acid fillers on my face?

Will DNP age your face and reduce collagen? Will it make skin look worse? 

Will DNP effect my immune system? 

Will DNP make my body healing ability weaker? 


And lastly, are these supplements safe to take with DNP? If so how much roughly do I need. I have all these ready (so many lol) 

Supplements pills

Vitamin C 1000mg
Vitamin C w/citrus bioflavanoids 1000mg
Vitamin E 1000iu 671mg
Vitamin E 400iu 268mg
Vitamin D 4000iu
Vitamin A 8000iu
Vitamin K 200ug
Vitamin B - Complex
Multivitamin
Calcium Magnesium Zinc Complex
Magnesium
Magnesium complex
Pottasium Citrate
Pottasium Gluconate 595mg
Quercetin Bromelain
Calcium Pyruvate 600mg
Glucosamine Sulphate 1500mg
Omega 3 Fish oil 1000mg
Krill oil 500mg
Cranberry 10,000mg
Grape seed extract 400mg
Green Tea 7000mg
Pomegranate 450mg
Vitamin B12 1000ug
Alpha Lipolic Acid 600mg
Acetyl L-Carnitine 500mg
N-Acetyl-Cysteine (NAC) 600mg
L-Carnosine 1000mg
Coleus Forskohlii 500mg
Collagen pills
Lutein 20mg
Trimethylglycine (TMG) 1000mg
Inositol 1000mg
Cod liver oil pills
Co-Q10 100mg
Astaxanthin 12mg
Glutathione 500mg
Trans Resevatrol
Sulphoraphane
Green Veggie pills
Fruit pills
Multivitamins
Multiminerals
L-Glutamine
HMB
BCAAs
Taurine 1000mg
Fybogel hi fibre ispaghula husk
Psyllium husk powder
Glycerol powder
Bovine Collagen premium protein powder
Whey protein
Zero sugar. Zero calories electrolytes effervescent tablets
Vitamin C 1000mg effervescent tablets

And these maybe take them :

Generic Diphenhydramine Hcl 25mg
Kirkland Diphenhydramine Hcl 25mg
Caffeine 200mg
Ephedrine 8mg
Aspirin 81mg
V8 can

I might even have more supplements lol but these I can name for now

Please help and many thanks for reading this long post


----------



## BigSwolePump (Oct 25, 2019)

No one is going to be able to tell you how the 50 supplements that you listed will affect you. Everyone is different.  You are using one the most powerful compounds in the underground bodybuilding industry. The shit is bad. There will be side effects. Until you actually use it, you wont get anything more than opinions on how it will effect you. If you are lucky you might get someone elses experience on this thread but it still wont answer how its going to affect you. 

I am sure that you can find some data to answer many of your questions online. Try the search button in this forum as well.

Seems like you need to do some research my man. Good Luck.


----------



## yaominbb (Oct 25, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> No one is going to be able to tell you how the 50 supplements that you listed will affect you. Everyone is different.  You are using one the most powerful compounds in the underground bodybuilding industry. The shit is bad. There will be side effects. Until you actually use it, you wont get anything more than opinions on how it will effect you. If you are lucky you might get someone elses experience on this thread but it still wont answer how its going to affect you.
> 
> I am sure that you can find some data to answer many of your questions online. Try the search button in this forum as well.
> 
> Seems like you need to do some research my man. Good Luck.




Im pretty sure he is joking. Either way, that is a very impressive list of supplements he came up with.


----------



## Trump (Oct 25, 2019)

No idea whats going on with your face
Never heard it effecting your immune system

Multivit Daily
diphenhydramine hcl 50mg Before bed starting 2 days before carry on throughout
Electrolytes
Ephidrine for hunger as required 

Throw Rest back in the cupboard


----------



## stonetag (Oct 25, 2019)

Just look at the side effects of accidental ingestion of Roundup herbicide and you will get an idea of DNP.


----------



## Trump (Oct 25, 2019)

No it wont at all, utter shite. 



stonetag said:


> Just look at the side effects of accidental ingestion of Roundup herbicide and you will get an idea of DNP.


----------



## Ripped (Oct 30, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> No one is going to be able to tell you how the 50 supplements that you listed will affect you. Everyone is different.  You are using one the most powerful compounds in the underground bodybuilding industry. The shit is bad. There will be side effects. Until you actually use it, you wont get anything more than opinions on how it will effect you. If you are lucky you might get someone elses experience on this thread but it still wont answer how its going to affect you.
> 
> I am sure that you can find some data to answer many of your questions online. Try the search button in this forum as well.
> 
> Seems like you need to do some research my man. Good Luck.



Thanks for the reply dude. Yeah I agree everyone is different. DNP Is too powerful, not even 50 supplements will be enough lol. Not even 1000!!! 

I just want to be protected from free Radicals and other side effects. I used DNP before small cycle one week but at that time I was stupid and very lucky. I have done research which is why I listed everything that's been posted in forums.



yaominbb said:


> Im pretty sure he is joking. Either way, that is a very impressive list of supplements he came up with.



Thanks for replying dude. I am not joking lol. Yeah the list I came up was from many forums and websites. Only few supplements I added myself. I'm not going to use all of them but most I hope to use.



Trump said:


> No idea whats going on with your face
> Never heard it effecting your immune system
> 
> Multivit Daily
> ...



Thanks for reply dude. I have got acne scars so I have done fillers hyaluronic acid and sculptra on the cheeks. To minimise the appearance. I was just worried if DNP will affect this in any way

Thanks for the help dude. I'm happy my immune system won't be affected.

Are you sure that's enough? What about Vitamins C & E, NAC, ALA and L-Carnitine? I've seen many people use these. I think these are more important.

I don't think Multivitamin is enough. I want to use more supplements for protection. I won't use everything on list lol but just the most important ones.

About Diphenhydramine. Some people say only use it if a rash comes. I can use Quercetin with DNP until it becomes a rash 




stonetag said:


> Just look at the side effects of accidental ingestion of Roundup herbicide and you will get an idea of DNP.



Thanks for the reply dude. I understand DNP is very dangerous but its demonised way too much in mainstream media. I feel with proper supervision it can be good

-------------

Also about Pottasium I've seen conflicting opinions on forums. Some have said not to take Pottasium. Some have said take V8. Too much Pottasium is dangerous etc. So I'm so confused now.

Do I need Pottasium? I will only take the most important supplements so simplyfy. Unnecessary supplements will just be too complicating. Thanks to everyone for replying


----------



## Joliver (Oct 30, 2019)

I'd say anything that increases your metabolism to that degree will have a negative impact on your skin vitality.


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 30, 2019)

I would say cut out the potassium I’m not sure but 
I know that dehydration can cause elevated potassium and I have been told that elevated potassium can cause dehydration also. Like I said I may be wrong.  

but the takeaway here is cut out anything that can cause or worsen dehydration as that’s gonna be the main caution with DNP! 
like trump said toss most of that shit in the pantry until you get the DNP cleared from your system just to be safe.


----------



## Trump (Oct 30, 2019)

Your electrolytes have potassium in you don’t need extra. Double dose your multi vit if you want extra. The diphenhydramine I take early to prevent any outbreak it’s better to have in your system in my opinion if you are going to have a reaction. Keep it basic low dose for 10-14 days. You can always do another run x x


----------



## Trump (Oct 30, 2019)

Also V8 is for adding electrolytes


----------



## SHRUGS (Oct 30, 2019)

The list of supplements you listed are more harmful than a 2-3 week dnp run. I'm sure those are all synthetic fake poison and you just piss them out after whatever damage is done anyways. No absorption in those synthetic supplements or even your shitty multivitamin. Worry about that list of piss poison first before you worry about some dnp.
!S!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 30, 2019)

put all that garbage away and go do some cardio...That list of shit made me LOL


----------



## ryan1007 (Nov 10, 2019)

I've run DNP off and on for years. No observable issues with my immune system (rarely catch a cold). Blood work is good on and off. As with anything I believe moderation is the key and giving your body a good break after each run.


----------



## Goldenlabs (Nov 23, 2019)

I use dnp all the time and i dont have any problems.

10days rund -5kg less.
-350-400mg of dnp.
-50mcg T-3
-Efedra if needed.
-helios ed.


----------



## Colin (Nov 24, 2019)

Goldenlabs said:


> I use dnp all the time and i dont have any problems.
> 
> 10days rund -5kg less.
> -350-400mg of dnp.
> ...



I tried a second cycle of DNP last month, 500mg/day and I had to give up at the fifth day because the sides were unsustainable. Sweating like crazy, terrible nights, no energy. Terrible. And zero loss. 

This said I’m totally convinced DNP is an amazing drug, I just can’t handle it.


----------



## Goldenlabs (Nov 24, 2019)

I use sleep pils to get the sleep in if not i am dead all day long.


----------



## hit4me (Nov 27, 2019)

Colin said:


> I tried a second cycle of DNP last month, 500mg/day and I had to give up at the fifth day because the sides were unsustainable. Sweating like crazy, terrible nights, no energy. Terrible. And zero loss.
> 
> This said I’m totally convinced DNP is an amazing drug, I just can’t handle it.



500 mg of DNP is a strong dose. I think people want to lose 20 pounds in 10 days because it sounds so awe inspiring, but in my opinion, I think it is wiser to try to find a low dose with almost no sides and get your diet in check. You can run this for a longer period and it is sustainable and you don't miss work, etc.

I even go as low as 100 mg and just cruise on it. It is not insane fat loss, but it is still better than any fat burner out there and I have 0 sides beyond very slight warmth.


----------



## Colin (Nov 27, 2019)

You can cycle on a daily 100mg/125mg (depending if it’s crystal or not) DNP? 
What results and sides do you get?


----------



## hit4me (Nov 27, 2019)

Colin said:


> You can cycle on a daily 100mg/125mg (depending if it’s crystal or not) DNP?
> What results and sides do you get?



Sure you can - if you don't expect the "lose a pound a day" insane fat loss.  If you are eating in a slight deficit and taking 100 mg/day you will get steady and consistent results. 

People on here are quoting a 10% increase in metabolism for every 100 mg in your system, and I am not positive this is scientifically valid but it is probably the best we have. Using that number and 100 mg/day would yield peak levels around 300 mg in theory, and bottom levels of 200 mg. So, say an average 25% increase in metabolism from an average level near 250 mg.

If you have a TDEE of 2200 calories a day, this would give you an increase of 550 calories/day which is equivelant to spending 40-60 minutes on a treadmill at a moderate pace. 

Of course, if you were to throw in what would normally be  500 calories in exercise, you would burn 625 calories instead as well.

I am new here, but I notice a lot of logs in this section are started and have 2-3 posts and then they are done. I think a lot of people jump in too quickly here. The heat from 400-500 mg is brutal and will have you feeling fine in a t-shirt outside in January. Waking up, literally, in a puddle of your own sweat is probably the least fun you can have in bed. 

If you can't put up with the torture of an hour on  a treadmill, why put yourself through that? haha. 

Even at 100 mg, after a week or 10 days you will be toasty warm and have hot flashes that come and go.


----------



## hit4me (Nov 27, 2019)

Colin said:


> You can cycle on a daily 100mg/125mg (depending if it’s crystal or not) DNP?
> What results and sides do you get?



Sure you can - if you don't expect the "lose a pound a day" insane fat loss.  If you are eating in a slight deficit and taking 100 mg/day you will get steady and consistent results. 

People on here are quoting a 10% increase in metabolism for every 100 mg in your system, and I am not positive this is scientifically valid but it is probably the best we have. Using that number and 100 mg/day would yield peak levels around 300 mg in theory, and bottom levels of 200 mg. So, say an average 25% increase in metabolism from an average level near 250 mg.

If you have a TDEE of 2200 calories a day, this would give you an increase of 550 calories/day which is equivelant to spending 40-60 minutes on a treadmill at a moderate pace. 

Of course, if you were to throw in what would normally be  500 calories in exercise, you would burn 625 calories instead as well.

So, for the person with a normal TDEE of 2200, taking 100 mg a day, and eating 1700 calories a day, they will lose about 2 pounds or so a week in theory.

I am new here, but I notice a lot of logs in this section are started and have 2-3 posts and then they are done. I think a lot of people jump in too quickly here. The heat from 400-500 mg is brutal and will have you feeling fine in a t-shirt outside in January. Waking up, literally, in a puddle of your own sweat is probably the least fun you can have in bed. 

If you can't put up with the torture of an hour on  a treadmill, why put yourself through that? haha. 

Even at 100 mg, after a week or 10 days you will be toasty warm and have hot flashes that come and go.


----------



## Beti ona (Nov 28, 2019)

I have run numerous cycles and still try different protocols. Currently I am going to do something like 4 or 5 days with 300 mg, rest 2 days and run 225 mg for another 3 or 4 days, rest one day and end up with 2 more days with 225 mg. Now it's winter and it's cold, once you use DNP in winter, it feels good and you don't want to be cold. Lol


----------



## ripper (Dec 23, 2019)

Colin said:


> You can cycle on a daily 100mg/125mg (depending if it’s crystal or not) DNP?
> What results and sides do you get?



I've tried big doses and low doses. My preference is for 200-250mg/day for 2-3wks at a shake and then a week or two off.   You'll get a metabolic rebound as the DNP leaves your system.  The water will come off and you'll see the results.   Then go in for another round if you desire.

I've read of guys taking large doses and eating like shit and still losing weight, and while that can work its less than ideal as you're maximizing the sides and relying on the DNP to do the work while having a sloppy diet.  Sides won't be as pronounced with the lower dosing as you're using the  DNP to help you do the work instead of relying on it to do the work for  you.  Focus on the fundamentals and use the supps to compliment everything else.

  This has become my philosophy after my earlier years of trying everything I could get my hands on in varying doses and combos.   The old guys at the time were of the "less is more" attitude and I've come around to that same mindset (perhaps I'm just an old guy now).  Like anything else, if abused, you'll run into problems but the fear around this substance is overblown IMO.


----------



## Rider (Dec 24, 2019)

If you’re going to use DNP, I’d recommend you do a low dose cycle of only 100-200mg per day.  Also keep your carb intake low as this will help prevent side effects such as excessive heat and night sweats.

I did a low dose DNP cycle a few months ago. I logged it over at TID.  Overall I lost about 16 pounds in 3 weeks. Once the DNP kicked in, I was averaging nearly a pound a day of fat-loss. Besides low DNP usage, I feel my low carb diet and moderate cardio helped propel me to cut weight this rapidly. I believe DNP is a good tool in one’s arsenal as long as you respect it with low dose usage.


----------

